# mazdaspeed3 + yakima high roller installed!



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

i was tired of taking my front wheel on and off and tossing my bike in the hatch area. i decided it was time for a roof rack and thought the high roller was my best option!

installation was pretty smooth - if anyone has questions, i'll answer.

rack + 2 high rollers for $350 = amazing deal!


----------



## billmania (Nov 20, 2008)

Very Nice! i like the black rims...love a car like this that can "do it all" act like a sports car or a daily driver, or something to carry bikes and their gear


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

looks good
i miss having roof racks. 
can't wait till i get my tacoma.


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

billmania said:


> Very Nice! i like the black rims...love a car like this that can "do it all" act like a sports car or a daily driver, or something to carry bikes and their gear


thanks! it def is the swiss army knife of hatchbacks!


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

How well does the rear spoiler clear with the rack on top. It looks like it shouldn't be a problem.

I like the direct roof mount like on your Mazda (and some Subie/Mitsu's). Makes for an easy install / removal. 

Looks good,

JmZ


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Good work, my roomie has the same car. Any mods on it? He has got downpipe and intake and I am impressed, that thing moves from 40-90 and still gets great mpg (well when out of boost) we averaged 30.1 on a road trip this fall.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

nice car!!

how easy is it to take off the bike rack and the roof rack?


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

i had some clearance issues with the spoiler at first but was able to flip the front mount around on the high roller which moved it forward a couple inches. no issues now!

i have a few mods done to it. lowered, intake, engine torque damper, short throw, solid engine mount, and gutted cat. the two most important mods are my valentine1 and my recently purchased dunlop direzza tires. they are so sticky and fun! 

the rack is really easy to take on and off. as it sits right now, i could pull the entire thing off in about 30 seconds, leaving JUST the four landing pads. to remove those is one allen bolt, so as quick as you can unscrew it. to remove just the high roller is just a couple of threaded knobs - under a minute.:thumbsup:


----------



## billmania (Nov 20, 2008)

+1 for Valentine1


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

my question is, how cheap? i got 2 high rollers, the rack, and 2 bowdown's, a lot more than 350 

best pic i have sadly







:


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Love that car. You get a lot for your money with the Mazdaspeed3. 

HAve you had any problems with the 3?


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

the only problem i've had thus far was getting pulled over in a 65mph doing 105mph. oops.

other than that, no problems with 22k miles on the clock!


----------



## teders (Dec 15, 2009)

Dood, love it. 
For a looong time i was thinking about getting an MS3. Very cool, props.


----------



## Ferdball (Jan 24, 2008)

darty said:


> i was tired of taking my front wheel on and off and tossing my bike in the hatch area. [/IMG]


Why? That's why I bought the car, to throw my bike in the back. It keeps the car stealth, can park in the garage at work, and the bike won't get stolen.


----------



## speed_bump (Sep 30, 2004)

My bike goes up top because I've always got two car seats in the back. I'd have to remove them every time I want to put the seats down to throw it in the back, which gets to be a major chore. Plus I don't need any extra dirt and mud in the car.


----------



## Ferdball (Jan 24, 2008)

Makes sense. My youngest turned 4 years and 40 lbs, so the booster is much easier to remove.


----------



## solara (Sep 5, 2007)

They actually allow people to park their cars on the grass there!?


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

at first, taking the bike in and out of the car isn't too big of a pain. i started to have front brake rubbing issues because i was removing the wheel daily.

i also went on a roadtrip with one guy, two bikes and a whole lot of gear. it was a production to load the bikes and gear into the back.

i love keeping the wheels on and just tossing the bikes up on the roof.

i sometimes travel with both my MTB and fixie. the fixie isn't QR and i didn't really want to have to wrench the wheel on and off anytime i wanted to travel with two bikes.

for me, it works, and i LOVE it.


----------



## Ferdball (Jan 24, 2008)

How did you drop? BC's?


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

road magnet springs. gave about a 1.1" drop for $250.

sadly i've spent more on MTB suspension than on my car. 

the car rides a bit stiffer but handles on rails.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

darty said:


> road magnet springs. gave about a 1.1" drop for $250.
> 
> sadly i've spent more on MTB suspension than on my car.
> 
> the car rides a bit stiffer but handles on rails.


It looks pretty low in the pic. I take it you dont use it/dont live where there is lots of snow?

Id hate to plow into a drift and muck up my bumper


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

darty said:


> i was tired of taking my front wheel on and off and tossing my bike in the hatch area. i decided it was time for a roof rack and thought the high roller was my best option!
> 
> installation was pretty smooth - if anyone has questions, i'll answer.
> 
> rack + 2 high rollers for $350 = amazing deal!


It's good to get a rack, that helps, but I can't ever agree that it's a good deal, it will cost you money even when the bikes aren't up there, and will simply suck money (gas).


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Valuable information.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

very nice car, wish I had a "real" car...


----------



## mgmannin (Feb 20, 2008)

*What rack kit did you buy?*

Any details on the rack? I have a 2008 Mazdaspeed3 and am looking at getting a similar set-up.

Was it easy to install?

I think I have pre-drilled holes in the rain gutter. Did you remove the trim piece and then bolt up the towers?

Did you consider the Thule 460 kit?


----------



## wonkyzoid (Jan 7, 2010)

I have your car's papa. 1991 Mazda 323, engine swapped for 125 instead of 80hp, roof rack. It's stock other than that. 200k miles. Hopefully yours lasts like mine has!


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

mgmannin said:


> Any details on the rack? I have a 2008 Mazdaspeed3 and am looking at getting a similar set-up.
> 
> Was it easy to install?
> 
> ...


Get the Curt Mfg. hitch and go for a hitch rack; the version for the 08 MS3 is almost invisible when installed on the car, if you put a rubber plug into the receiver opening.

-D


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

spazzy said:


> It looks pretty low in the pic. I take it you dont use it/dont live where there is lots of snow?
> 
> Id hate to plow into a drift and muck up my bumper


i live near miami. if it snows we're in BIG trouble!



Jayem said:


> It's good to get a rack, that helps, but I can't ever agree that it's a good deal, it will cost you money even when the bikes aren't up there, and will simply suck money (gas).


i have to disagree. i recently drove to key west with TWO bikes on my roof. my gas mileage decreased 2mpg. big deal! it has a turbo. if i wanted to conserve gas i wouldn't have the car. :thumbsup:



mgmannin said:


> Any details on the rack? I have a 2008 Mazdaspeed3 and am looking at getting a similar set-up.
> 
> Was it easy to install?
> 
> ...


every MS3 has pre-drilled holes UNDER the weather stripping. canadian versions have the holes through the stripping as well. i installed it by myself without knowing what the hell i was doing. it took about an hour with drilling etc. if i had to do it again it would take about 10 minutes! worst case scenario, when i go to sell the car i'll get new weather strips that have no holes.

i didn't consider any other rack.


----------



## TegRacer324 (Apr 23, 2009)

Damn man that's cheap. Last I'd heard people were ordering some rack from australia for the pre drilled holes. I wouldn't do it any other way on mine. I just take my explorer though and throw my bike in the back. I'm too afraid of getting the MS3 dirty lol.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

darty said:


> i live near miami. if it snows we're in BIG trouble!


I see, the drifts would be the least of your problems...Id be too busy looking out for everyone that doesnt know how to drive in the snow  here in WI ive dragged my bumper through some drifts on a chevy blazer (close approaching beater status)


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

i grew up in fond du lac. where do you live? actually flying up there next weekend. wish it was summer so i could go ride the kettles!


----------



## agenzale (May 21, 2009)

That rack is tight. Here is my cheapo rack on my MS3. Kinda fun to watch the bike when I floor it cause the bike will rock back 45 degrees once the turbo starts to pull. Blacked out rims are tight on the cosmic blue, I wanted that color so badly. There is a guy running around the charlotte area with a regular 3 hatch that has a hitch installed. That is a pretty sweet set up too.

Arghhh, damn photo wouldn't attach


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

darty said:


> i grew up in fond du lac. where do you live? actually flying up there next weekend. wish it was summer so i could go ride the kettles!


Madison area during the summers, but I am attending UW Oshkosh for school, yea I am getting bummed I cant hit some dirt either. Oh well I did a snow ride tonight anyway.


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Darty,

How stable are those bikes up there? Do you feel safe with them up there at 70mph? I'm trying to get rid of my gas hog Hemi 4x4 right now, hopefully moving into a Mazda 3 Hatch.

I was considering the Thule Sidearm, but I'd like to hear what you have to say about the Yak rack.


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

ADDam said:


> Hey Darty,
> 
> How stable are those bikes up there? Do you feel safe with them up there at 70mph? I'm trying to get rid of my gas hog Hemi 4x4 right now, hopefully moving into a Mazda 3 Hatch.
> 
> I was considering the Thule Sidearm, but I'd like to hear what you have to say about the Yak rack.


the bikes are super stable. i've hit 85mph with my MTB up there and don't really feel anything.

once up there, the bikes really don't move much at all. i'm SO happy with this rack.


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

looks good! 

what kind of gas mileage do you get with and without the rack/bike(s) on top?


----------



## Oceans05 (Mar 3, 2009)

where did you get the rack and high rollers?


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

As a lover of hot hatchbacks I am a big fan of the MS3, because it is such a versatile car. I am a VW guy and drive a mkv gti but it never sees any bike use as I don't want to grunge it up. Wish I had that bug as a bike car, that is one cool ride!



mtymxdh said:


> very nice car, wish I had a "real" car...


----------



## guero grande (Jul 10, 2008)

darty said:


> rack + 2 high rollers for $350 = amazing deal!


Nice setup. I've got a MS3 as well, and was just looking to get a rack up there. Please do tell us how you scored such a good deal.


----------



## Ferdball (Jan 24, 2008)

My bike carrier is inside the car.


----------



## harryzhong (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds like you have to drill into the weather strip?

If you then take off the towers, will you get leakage issues into the cabin?

Got a pearl MS3 and looking into a roof rack as well!


----------



## speed_bump (Sep 30, 2004)

You do need to put a hole in the weather strip (unless you buy the strips with removable plugs to access the fixed mounts). You will not get leakage into the cabin--the strips are mostly cosmetic. There is nothing that penetrates the sheet metal of the roof, with or without the strips.


----------



## lutexas (Oct 29, 2008)

I am still undecided about getting a roof rack.

these are my corncerns:
- the air turbulence (aerodynamics). I guess the roof rack should create a lot of air drag.
- the weight: each bike rack wights around 16 lb. so the total package would be around 40 lbs.
- the stability at high speed curves. the roof rack elevates the center of gravity of the car. I Injoy driving as fast as I can in curves withouth worrying about flipping over.
- I would need to remove the entire package for going through the car wash?

I guess I will stay with my rear bike carrier which weights 10lbs, is easy to install and remove and doesnt cost $800.


----------



## johnyboy2157 (May 10, 2010)

I had my bike carrier out side, i needed a car which fulfill my needs to have all baggage for stay out for hiking


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

lutexas said:


> I am still undecided about getting a roof rack.
> 
> these are my corncerns:
> - the air turbulence (aerodynamics). I guess the roof rack should create a lot of air drag.
> ...


Those are valid concerns.

To answer your question, no, you should not drive through an automated car wash with a roof rack installed.

Don't forget the risk of driving into a carport or garage with a bike on the roof. Everyone always thinks it will not happen to them, but it has happened, to many, many people that I know.

I highly recommend a hitch mount rack. If you get the Curt, it is almost invisible when the rack is not installed, and it avoids many of the downsides to roof racks.

This is coming from someone who had a Yakima roof rack for over 10 years.

As an aside, the worst racks by far, are the type that strap to the back of the car. They can cause damage to the car and bikes, and are more likely to come loose during use. I've seen a car lose 3 bikes on the freeway, using one of those.

Good luck with your decision.

-D


----------



## agenzale (May 21, 2009)

I hear ya about the damage strap type racks do. My old rack beat the hell out of my car. The result is below and I love it thus far.


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

lutexas said:


> I am still undecided about getting a roof rack.
> 
> these are my corncerns:
> - the air turbulence (aerodynamics). I guess the roof rack should create a lot of air drag.
> ...


valid concerns indeed....

1) i drive a car with a turbo - i don't expect to get 'good' gas mileage. i average 20mpg (all city driving) with and without the rack. it drops to 18ish mpg when i have bike(s) up top.
2) weight - no issues yet?
3) stability - i don't drive my car like a race car because it's not. when i have bike(s) up top i am more careful around corners etc. no need to rush around and take the risk of losing a bike!
4) my entire rack (outside of the 4 mounts) can be removed in about 15 seconds with the help of another person. that's what i do every time i wash it. no issues at all!

all in all it's my absolute favorite modification to my car so far. i don't miss taking my front wheel off and trying to stuff a dirty bike into my car. also, now i can hold two bikes up top and carry 3 other people if needed. it's all around perfect!

$800 is a lot for a new setup - i got mine much cheaper from a private party and it was in nearly new condition.

so far so good.

also, i don't get any extra cabin noise. maybe because the inside of the car is already so loud from the torque damper and solid engine mount.

recent picture:


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

lutexas said:


> I am still undecided about getting a roof rack.
> 
> these are my corncerns:
> - the air turbulence (aerodynamics). I guess the roof rack should create a lot of air drag.
> ...


I've been running a roof rack for years.

Aerodynamics - yeah. Lost about 1-2 mpg with the rack. It is a bit noisier than without the rack. My door insulation plays more into the noise than the rack though. Esp since my car is now several years old.

Weigh - don't worry about it. Two reasons - 1) You can take the rack off, more on this later, and 2) It's not that much weight. My car still handles fine with a roof rack, better than a bigger vehicle where I could put the bike(s) inside.

Car wash - If it's a powerspray do it yourself job - it's fine. If it's an automated rotating brushes thingy - stay away. Just like if you had a spoiler on the car.

Cost - Careful shopping and you can easily beat the $800, even new.

The Mazda3 (and several other newer cars) make mounting and taking off the roof rack down right easy. I've got a door channel model on my car. The Mazda3 has a direct roof mount. 4 bolt and the rack is off. That's it.

The roof rack does have some drawbacks - the mpg's will drop, it the noise will be a bit louder. Hitch racks have other problems - idiots who drive behind you/backing up/longer vehicle, scraping the hitch (do that on my other vehicle from time to time).

The roof rack however has some benefits - increase cargo capacity. You can do bikes, skis/snowboards/canoes/cargo boxes, or take off the attachments and load it up. Hitch racks can't do that. You might be able to load up a flat panel behind you that's good for two coolers. Or you might be able to tow a VERY small trailer. Roof rack is easier to store, and more versatile in this case. (Now with a F150 or other real towing vehicle, that might change.  )

Either way ya go, good luck

JmZ


----------



## lutexas (Oct 29, 2008)

question to *darty*:

does the high roller comes with a lock?

are the bikes secured from thefts?

did you compared Yakima and Thule roof racks and decided for the Yakima?

What is maximum number of *mountain* bikes you can put on the roof rack?

Thanks


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

lutexas said:


> question to *darty*:
> 
> does the high roller comes with a lock?
> 
> ...


i have (4) 'landing pads' installed to my roof. the actual roof rack attaches to those 4 pads and locks in.

each high roller then has it's own cable lock that i use to not only lock the roller to the rack, but also lock the bikes to the rack.

i went with yakima per the advice from friends.

i can fit (2) mountain bikes on my roof and (2) mountain bikes (w/o front wheel) inside the cabin with backseat folded down.

a few other things to consider - a roof rack makes it harder for a thief to steal your bike. it's high up in the air and draws attention. when we go out to eat after biking i love that my bike(s) are way up in the air and i can see from a distance. if the bikes were mounted on the back of my car, not only can i not see from a distance but someone could come up and steal my seat/seat post, wheels, pedals etc without me seeing...
honestly, i rarely leave my bike on my roof out of sight for more than a few minutes.

regarding hitting things with bikes on the roof - if you hit a sign at a drive thru, that's your fault. if you back into your garage, that's your fault!

by habit i always back into my drive way and empty my car while it's in the driveway. i've never came close to an 'accident'.


----------



## smit0691 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a MS3 with roof rack as well - recently replaced one of the fork mount trays with a Yakima Frontloader since I didn't like how the forks on my 15mm thru axle were getting buggered up. I never really liked how the front wheel was allowed to wiggle and was considering adding something to tighten it up...somehow it let go on the highway this past weekend. The front came out of the tray but luckily the rear wheel strap held and kept it from coming completely off the car. Nasty scratches and gouges on the car from the pedal and rear skewer lever as it fell over and hung off the side of the car.

I will continue using the tray but will add straps at the front from the crossbar to the frame for added stability. Maybe even a second short strap to hold the front wheel to the tray as well.


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

frontloader = high roller? the same as what i have?

one thing i've done is keep the mount on 29er setting whether i'm transporting my 26er or 29er or roadbike. when on the 29er setting the mount really wraps up around the front wheel snug, a bit looser on a 29er wheel but it works better.

pictures of damage? sorry to hear it...


----------



## jtmoyer99 (May 7, 2010)

Diesel~ said:


> Get the Curt Mfg. hitch and go for a hitch rack; the version for the 08 MS3 is almost invisible when installed on the car, if you put a rubber plug into the receiver opening.
> 
> -D


Link? I checked their site and they don't have a hitch for the MS3.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

jtmoyer99 said:


> Link? I checked their site and they don't have a hitch for the MS3.


Do a search on Curt 11384; that's the model number.

More info here (scroll down).

-D


----------



## lutexas (Oct 29, 2008)

*Thule sidearm VS Yakima Highroller*

Finally I decided to get a roof rack. The only reason: security.

I bought another bike and the trunk mount I have (Thule speedway3) doesn't feel secure anymore. Somebody could cut the straps and take the hole thing (2 bikes + carrier).

After checking out all the available racks on the market and calling Yakima and Thule to ask questions, I think the Thule sidearm would be more secure than the highroller.

On the Yakima highroller there is no lock to prevent somebody to turn the red knob and the cable looks thin.

The Thule sidearm has a lock on the arm itself but if you deflate or remove the front tire you can take the bike out.

I will get the Thule sidearm and a rockguard cable lock to secure the frame to the roof rack.

Other racks on my list: 
-Thule bighmouth
-Thule criterium
-Yakima Raptor


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

lutexas said:


> On the Yakima highroller there is no lock to prevent somebody to turn the red knob and the cable looks thin.


honestly, all i cared about was if it was secure while riding on my roof. i never leave my bike on the roof out of sight more than a couple minutes (run inside a store, etc). if i have to, i'll take bike off, drop front wheel and toss the bike in my car.


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)

You can push your front towers and fairing foward a good bit. I know Yakima specs have it set back about 4-5" from the top of the sidshield but I pushed mine foward to where the fairing sits just behind the top of the glass and its gets better gas mileage and sits lower to the curve of the Mazda roofline with enough roof for the moon/sunroof to open. Looks way sleeker too and gives a larger platform to distribute the weight. I run fork mounts and a boa for a 3 bike setup.


----------



## lutexas (Oct 29, 2008)

*roof rack attachment point*

I was installing a Yakima control tower roof rack on the 2008 mazdaspeed 3 and by applying too much force i damaged the steel plate where the roof rack is attached.

Does anyone know the part number or have had this problem?


----------



## lutexas (Oct 29, 2008)

*yakima roo rack + Thule sidearm*

http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/PpoZLTHv/1/4714211


----------



## Ferdball (Jan 24, 2008)

How much was the sunroof?


----------



## m2_boy (May 11, 2004)

I've been using Yakima roof racks on my cars since the late 80's. They were all the standard tower and clip attachment design (SST Towers then Q Towers). How stable/secure is this direct mount (Control Towers) in comparison? I'd like to go this route on my next car (MS3).

Thanks!


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a road and mountain bike that i need a roof rack for. I take it you like the High Roller? Is that the same as the new Front Loader, do you know? I'm in a toss up between the Fork Lock or this. It's also going on a '11 Outback Sport


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I know it doesn't look new, but this IS my new Mazda5.










It was brand new, but had extensive hail damage. Got it for a song. I've been researching roof racks for it and had made up my mind that I was going Thule. Mainly because I couldn't figure out how Yakima's rack was attaching to the roof. I also get a really good discount on Thule products. I've got a Yakima rack on my Suburban. I've never really been a huge Thule fan, but when I started looking there rack solution was the only I could find that attached easily to the "holes" in the roof. I couldn't find anywhere that listed what parts I'd need for the Yakima rack to attach. I'm also going to throw on a hitch so I'll have the option of putting two bikes out back also. I'm also in the process of making a interior rack. So if there's just a couple bikes, I can just throw them inside and save a little on gas. Options are good. So try to imagine this car, with a four bike rack on top, bike stickers all over the back and rally mud flaps.(lots of dirt road driving)

On a side note, I had a chance to buy a Three. It was white and also very badly hail damaged. Looked an awful lot like a golf ball.


----------



## DansDaMan561 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Darty, I like your set up. I also drive a speed 3 metro gray on rims. I see you every once n a while at Markham or quiet waters. Where did you get your rack n how much? If you don't mind telling....


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

what's up dan. i haven't been to markham in a longgg time. i miss it. i live in boca so QW is just easier. 

i scored a deal and got the entire package with two high rollers for $350-$400on craigslist - can't remember. the entire package new is $800ish.

yakima support is amazing.

one of the high rollers stripped when tightening. i contacted the original buyer who contacted yakima for me. they shipped him a brand new high roller - didn't have to return broken one. he then gave it to me free of charge.

top notch.

if you go this route and need a hand showing you how to install i'm more than willing. it's super easy. 

tricky part is drilling holes through the black weather strip to line up with holes in your roof.

next time you see me say hi.

anthony


----------



## DarkoMTB (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice to see I'm not the only one with a speed and a roof rack. And also lives in south Florida. I have a yakima rack too but with two Thule sidearms. Mine face forward though not backwards like the one guy did.


----------



## DansDaMan561 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Friends*

Darko, are you friends with Mike n Bree? Pretty sure Bree said you were her boyfriend. I could be mistaken, if so my bad.


----------



## DarkoMTB (Jun 29, 2009)

Yup I am that Darko. Are you the guy that went riding with them at ft pierce? If so they told me about you I believe saying youve seen my car around town.


----------



## DansDaMan561 (Mar 16, 2011)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

darty said:


> honestly, all i cared about was if it was secure while riding on my roof. i never leave my bike on the roof out of sight more than a couple minutes (run inside a store, etc). if i have to, i'll take bike off, drop front wheel and toss the bike in my car.


Car windows are very easy to break.


----------



## dantzig (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for this post! I have a MS3 and I've been considering a roof rack. While I can fit 2 bikes and gear inside my car, it would be a lot easier to throw the bikes on the roof. I could also use the rack for skis


----------



## cemeb4dk (Oct 19, 2010)

not a speed but a 2005 mazda 3 hatch sp23


----------



## clark3554 (Jun 8, 2011)

that will literally be my set up in about a year when i round up enough money to buy my ms3. ive been waiting sooooo long


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mazda crew checking in!

I've got a 2010 speed3 my wife has an 06 3i (sedan)...

It seems everyone here went with roof racks? As opposed to installing a hitch and hauling them outback? I see some have mentioned 1 to 2 mpg loss? I assume that would be less hauling them out back? Any specific recommendations on equipment? Anything that happens to work for both cars that can be easily swapped?


----------



## DarkoMTB (Jun 29, 2009)

My Yakima q tower rack system easily swaps between my friends 06 sedan and my 08 speed 3. I want to get a hitch rack system to save gas. I lost about 1-2 since I installed my roof racks. Hitch rack will be easier to load up too.


----------



## cemeb4dk (Oct 19, 2010)

6SpeedTA95 said:


> Mazda crew checking in!
> 
> I've got a 2010 speed3 my wife has an 06 3i (sedan)...
> 
> It seems everyone here went with roof racks? As opposed to installing a hitch and hauling them outback? I see some have mentioned 1 to 2 mpg loss? I assume that would be less hauling them out back? Any specific recommendations on equipment? Anything that happens to work for both cars that can be easily swapped?


If your referring to roof rack. Like the above posted. Yakima towers can easily be switched between cars. It's the set up I have on mine, plus the rocky mount pitchfork rack. If you look at my pic the one above driver seat is the newest rack. It's much sleeker and the quick release mount is awesome.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Jun 10, 2011)

DarkoMTB said:


> My Yakima q tower rack system easily swaps between my friends 06 sedan and my 08 speed 3. I want to get a hitch rack system to save gas. I lost about 1-2 since I installed my roof racks. Hitch rack will be easier to load up too.





cemeb4dk said:


> If your referring to roof rack. Like the above posted. Yakima towers can easily be switched between cars. It's the set up I have on mine, plus the rocky mount pitchfork rack. If you look at my pic the one above driver seat is the newest rack. It's much sleeker and the quick release mount is awesome.


Hitch may be the way to go, I should start searching for more hitch options.


----------



## cemeb4dk (Oct 19, 2010)

Kuat nv or the sherpa are nice racks. Just remember you'll have to buy a rack then 2 hitches. Will get pricey.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Jun 10, 2011)

cemeb4dk said:


> Kuat nv or the sherpa are nice racks. Just remember you'll have to buy a rack then 2 hitches. Will get pricey.


I've already found a hitch, I think I can get them on ebay for about 125/each.


----------



## Evidenceofllama (Jun 27, 2011)

I too have a mazda 3 with yakima roof rack and highroller. The bike does have a tiny bit of play on the rack as it is secured by the tires and tires are soft, but the bike is definitely very secure. I often drive freeways and canyons and there has never been any evidence of anything sketchy. wind noise is not a problem at all (may be worse w/o the fairing). Putting my FS 26er up onto the rack is incredibly easy, and I've put a 29er up a few times with no problems.

There is however one major problem with the highroller design. If you have a slow leak in your tire that you don't see when you're putting the bike on and your tire deflates you may very well have a serious problem on your hands. I deflated my front wheel while the bike was on the car to test it out, and the bike has a LOT of wobble. It didn't seem to be enough for the bike to fall out thanks to how bulky mtb tires are, but if i pushed up from the back of the wheel I could definitely push the front wheel up out of the rack. Pushing up from the front however did not move the wheel out. Not sure how much of a factor my knobby tires played. My road bike however easily came out with the front tire deflated. I've emailed Yakima asking them for their advice on this matter, we'll see what they say. I'll just be throwing on a small bungee cord around the rack/rim for now, I'm confident that even with a flat tire the bike will not be going anywhere with the rack/bungee cord combo. Might be a bit sketchier with road bikes though.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

6SpeedTA95 said:


> Hitch may be the way to go, I should start searching for more hitch options.


Hitch mount>roof mount.

No fuel economy hit, easier to mount/dismount bikes, MUCH easier to mount/dismount rack.


----------



## Evidenceofllama (Jun 27, 2011)

richde said:


> Hitch mount>roof mount.
> 
> No fuel economy hit, easier to mount/dismount bikes, MUCH easier to mount/dismount rack.


I agree, and I initially wanted to put a hitch on my mazda 3, but non SUV owners should be aware that hitches can dangerously lower your ground clearance. There are pics on mazda forums of mazda3 owners who've installed a hitch, and they are too low for me to be comfortable, hence the roof rack.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Jun 10, 2011)

Evidenceofllama said:


> I agree, and I initially wanted to put a hitch on my mazda 3, but non SUV owners should be aware that hitches can dangerously lower your ground clearance. There are pics on mazda forums of mazda3 owners who've installed a hitch, and they are too low for me to be comfortable, hence the roof rack.


Hmm...hadn't really thought about that. The Speed3 sits pretty damn low as it is. If the hitch is lower to the ground then major suspension components that could be an issue...


----------



## DansDaMan561 (Mar 16, 2011)

6SpeedTA95 said:


> Hmm...hadn't really thought about that. The Speed3 sits pretty damn low as it is. If the hitch is lower to the ground then major suspension components that could be an issue...


I don't think the hitch would be low enough to touch anything like a speed bump. Just go careful over it. If you are worried about any debris in the road touching the hitch it most likely would touch your under carriage before the hitch. Also weight shouldn't be a problem considering that the hitch+rack+bike+bike=about 100lbs. Figure an adult passenger would weight at least 100+ pounds. I would go with a hitch mount because of functionality getting the bikes off and on and taking the hitch rack off. And also the gas cost effectiveness isn't as bad as the roof rack.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Evidenceofllama said:


> I agree, and I initially wanted to put a hitch on my mazda 3, but non SUV owners should be aware that hitches can dangerously lower your ground clearance. There are pics on mazda forums of mazda3 owners who've installed a hitch, and they are too low for me to be comfortable, hence the roof rack.


Uh, I don't know what type of hitch they are installing that sits lower than the undercarriage or suspension components. Some RACKS can extend out a bit, and may scrape when pulling into a driveway with a super steep approach angle.

I have a roof rack setup, but I prefer the hitch for the reasons mentioned by others, in addition to not having to worry about driving into the roof of my garage with the bike on top.

-D


----------



## DansDaMan561 (Mar 16, 2011)

Diesel~ said:


> Uh, I don't know what type of hitch they are installing that sits lower than the undercarriage or suspension components. Some RACKS can extend out a bit, and may scrape when pulling into a driveway with a super steep approach angle.
> 
> I have a roof rack setup, but I prefer the hitch for the reasons mentioned by others, in addition to not having to worry about driving into the roof of my garage with the bike on top.
> 
> -D


Where did you get this hitch and how much?


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

DansDaMan561 said:


> Where did you get this hitch and how much?


Hitchsource.com. Approximately $130.

-D


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

lutexas said:


> Finally I decided to get a roof rack. The only reason: security.
> 
> I bought another bike and the trunk mount I have (Thule speedway3) doesn't feel secure anymore. Somebody could cut the straps and take the hole thing (2 bikes + carrier).
> 
> ...


It would probably take me about 10 seconds to defeat a roof rack by grabbing the top of the bike and yanking it/the rack down over the side.


----------



## Evidenceofllama (Jun 27, 2011)

Diesel~ said:


> Some RACKS can extend out a bit, and may scrape when pulling into a driveway with a super steep approach angle.
> 
> -D


That's precisely what I was talking about. I've already been at one race where my car was parked slightly offroad at an angle, a hitch rack would definitely not have cleared (rear bumper barely cleared). If you are not at all worried about fringe scenarios like that, hitch racks are dope.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Jun 10, 2011)

Diesel~ said:


> Hitchsource.com. Approximately $130.
> 
> -D


How long did it take to put it on? did it require the removal of any parts?


----------



## macarthur (Apr 23, 2011)

*FrontLoader failure*

I had a Q tower system on my Evo X with a pre-recall FrontLoader. Driving against headwind in the Columbia River Gorge last year caused the bike to rattle side to side so much that the front towers popped off, lifting the bikes and gouging the steel and aluminum of my roof. I now only use a skewer rack but would start from scratch with a hitch rack if I had to do it over again. It sucks to have a great car messed up by a potentially unstable design. That's just my two cents on the FrontLoader.


----------



## Tecni (Mar 2, 2011)

OP, first pic looks like Markham Park?


----------



## Chello (Nov 22, 2005)

Does anyone have a rooftop cargo box on their Mazda3? I'v been looking for one to use for camping trips when we need to use all 4 seats for people instead of gear. 

Most of the boxes made by Yakima and Thule seem to be a tad bit too long and could interfere with with back hatch opening. Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

looks unreal and very practical, will post my similar setup soon


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Evidenceofllama said:


> I agree, and I initially wanted to put a hitch on my mazda 3, but non SUV owners should be aware that hitches can dangerously lower your ground clearance. There are pics on mazda forums of mazda3 owners who've installed a hitch, and they are too low for me to be comfortable, hence the roof rack.


I drive a lowered (-1") '05 WRX, clearance is not an issue, not even when driving up the dirt road to Gooseberry Mesa.

As far as backing into things, it shouldn't be more of a concern than any other time. As soon as you look in any mirror, you see bikes and should realize that you have backing limitations. If you don't look in the mirror, you might back into something like any other time you back without checking.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Jun 10, 2011)

richde said:


> I drive a lowered (-1") '05 WRX, clearance is not an issue, not even when driving up the dirt road to Gooseberry Mesa.
> 
> As far as backing into things, it shouldn't be more of a concern than any other time. As soon as you look in any mirror, you see bikes and should realize that you have backing limitations. If you don't look in the mirror, you might back into something like any other time you back without checking.


Speed3's sit significantly lower than the WRX...even lowered an inch I'd think our splitters would be lower just an FYI.

And yeah you're right you should always look when you're backing up. I used to not look backing out of my garage into my driveway, then I'd look when I got to the street of course. One day someone decided to turn around in my driveway about the time I was backing out...thankfully they honked and I stopped...wonder if I could have stuck it to them for tresspassing?


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Man I dunno how you guys can put roof racks on the mazdaspeeed 3! I run a raxter stinger hitch rack on my mazdaspeed protege, I like my stuff hidden. Mine is lowered another inch from the stock lowering springs and sometimes the very end of the hitch rack can rub going down driveway entrances.


----------



## mrsa101 (Jul 19, 2011)

looks good, love ms3's


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

6SpeedTA95 said:


> How long did it take to put it on? did it require the removal of any parts?


It took about 2 hours, but I took my time, and took pictures along the way. No major part removal required. I did have to remove some of the plastic bumper clips to get better access.

The most difficult part was enlarging the existing bolt holes in the bumper (it is made of some VERY hard steel) and fishing the bolts through the ends of the bumper beam.

-D


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I have both a hitch and top rack for my Mazda5. The top mount is for short trips and trips when I'll carry more then two bikes. The hitch is for long distance, two bike hauling or pulling my leaf and grass trailer.

The big rack discovery for me was that Yakima wanted me to use qtowers and qclips. I read multiple places of people using landing pads and control towers and I liked the idea of the rack being bolted to the roof, not just pinched on. Plus I think the control tower option looks much cleaner.

As for security, well I think it would take a bit of doing to get things down off the roof. The rack isn't going to pop off. You'll literally have to rip the control towers out of the roof. If the bikes are in one of the rockymount trays then you'll need to get thru the locking skewer to get it off the rack or spend five minutes with a ratchet unbolting the rack. The highroller and raptor are a different story. I'd agree there not the most secure. I mean the highroller has the lock but a pair of chain cutters and it's defeated. If I really want secure I'd put them in the car. 

Pics to follow.


----------



## Si[xXx]er (Jun 10, 2008)

I know most of the setups here are Yakima, but I am looking at a Thule setup for my 2010 Mazdaspeed 3 and I am wondering which size fairing I should be going with? The Thule fit guide says 38" but if I go on the Yakima site, they say I should be using a 44" fairing? Anyone know if they are measured the same way?

-Bryce


----------



## pulledunder (Dec 5, 2011)

looks good


----------



## Gravy Jones (Jul 13, 2006)

darty said:


> one thing i've done is keep the mount on 29er setting whether i'm transporting my 26er or 29er or roadbike. when on the 29er setting the mount really wraps up around the front wheel snug, ...


I just installed my High Roller tonight. I have a 26" bike with a 2.3" front tire. I immediately noticed it fit better on the 29" setting. On the 26" setting, the front tire actually pulled off the wheel tray when I cranked down the red knob (which then made the bike wobble). On the 29" setting, it's much more secure..


----------



## MarkEasthill (Sep 27, 2009)

for one bike, i still prefer using my old rear trunk type Saris rack. Removes easily, foldable, compact & will store in rear compartment. Hauled up to a 38lb Kona Coiler on my old M3, several long trips, over 250 miles, to Whistler & back w/ no problems whatsoever. If didnt have fold down rear seats access while rack on hatchback = problems but still like the less drag factor vs roof rack.
http://forums.mtbr.com/picture.php?albumid=1292&pictureid=4773


----------



## MarkEasthill (Sep 27, 2009)

Darty, thanks for the post & pics of your Mazda3; helped me decide on finally getting roof rack for mine like that.... btw, NICE CAR!
:thumbsup:


----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well its not a mazdaspeed 3 but...










heres my 06 mz3 5-speed, I loved the rear hitch at first but it wobbles a lot which scares me with a $500 bike on the back , so I just bought a thule 400xt w/ fit kit for the mazda that will be installed soon!


----------



## DansDaMan561 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Been wanting to do this post for so long...*

I finally pulled the trigger and purchased a real bike rack! I have been using a cheap bell strap on bike rack on the MS3 since I started riding 2 years ago.










I should have gotten the rack sooner than later. I waited to long and this is what happened...










So I did my shopping around online. I needed a hitch and a rack. I looked at many different sites that had hitches but none that fit the MS3, all of them fit regular mazda 3s. So I finally found a hitch that fit the MS3 on etrailer.com. I knew what kind of style of rack I wanted. So I did my research and decided to go with the Thule 990XT. I found it at a better cost on another site so I informed the reps at etrailer.com and they offered me 110% the discounted rate from the other site. So I ordered the hitch and the rack from them. It was fairly reasonable. It cost me $350 shipped.










So the installing the hitch was a pain but not hard to install. There were holes already in the frame. Just need to enlarge them to 1/2" not as easy as you would think.










So after the hitch was mounted, assembling the rack took not even 5 minutes.










And it folds up nicely to fit in the garage.










So far, I have only done one trip with it and I already love the thing to death. It is so much easier put on and taking off the bikes. And it held up well doing 80 mph.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

DansDaMan561 said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased a real bike rack! I have been using a cheap bell strap on bike rack on the MS3 since I started riding 2 years ago.
> 
> So far, I have only done one trip with it and I already love the thing to death. It is so much easier put on and taking off the bikes. And it held up well doing 80 mph.


Looks good. Makes you realize how crappy those strap on racks are.

I too was surprised by how hard the metal in the bumper support was. Killed a really good drill bit.

-D


----------



## DansDaMan561 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL I had a regular bit that didn't even last 1 hole. I went to home depot to get a metal bit. Cost me $15 for it and it was garbage by the time I was done.


----------

